# Crystal Light wine



## e-wine

Based on some comments Tom made in another tread, and I'm sure he did not mean for it to be taken this way, I plan to make a Crystal Light wine. I plan to make some alcohol wine and back sweaten it with Sam's version of Crystal Light. Since there is not any fruit involved, it should clear quickly. And by using the Crystal Light as an f-pac, I can back sweaten and flavor it with a sugar free package and it is should have zero clearing time. Additionally, I can make a couple of types since one packet flavors 1/2 gallon. I know these will be light bodied wines but I am interested in the reaction to the end result. Will the wine club know the difference between a real wine and a "diet" wine.

e-wine


----------



## arcticsid

I am looking forward to hearing more about this myself.

Leanne is diabetic and the converted alcohol is oky with her. But I guess I never asked her about back sweetening. Good thread. i hope someone has some info on this.

Please advise.


----------



## Tom

What did I say?
One thing i do say is "think out of the box" 
Now what you are planning is just that. Please report back on results.


----------



## Wade E

Sugar free ingredients and been known to give an off taste in short time. I have not done this to prove it just read about what others did nad said they would never do it again. If you do this good luck and check frequently so as not to let a who;le batch go bad if it does go south.


----------



## Wade E

Doesnt that stuff come in a box?


----------



## e-wine

Wade E,

Actually, it's packets within a tube. They also make a water bottle size which could be interesting. I don't know how alcohol reacts with artificial sweetener but I'll find out. 

Tom,

I try not to get boxed-in anytime I think but, it happens. I didn't mean to put you on the spot but your comment on the, well, you know. To steal a line, I can resist anything but temptation.

e-wine


----------



## seth8530

I would make a very strong starter if i was you and gradually add in the crystal light packets. I can imagine that its full of preservatives so it might be sorta tricky to start. Keep us updated and take good notes 

Cheers!


----------



## e-wine

seth,

The Crystal Light addition is at the end of fermetation with the s.g. below 1.000, much as you would do with an f-pac or back sweetening. It's just bodiless alcohol wine until then.

e-wine


----------



## seth8530

My bad for not reading. What do you mean a bodyless alcohol wine?


----------



## e-wine

Think of it as stone soup without the stones. You don't need the stones for the water to get hot. And as the story goes, it was the other additions that gave it flavor.

e-wine


----------



## seth8530

ah, so i take it you are doing a sugar wash then?


----------



## arcticsid

Oh good Lord, now Seth is going to try to ferment stones!!!! LO


----------



## seth8530

Only if they have fermentable critters or minerals in em (;


----------



## arcticsid

LMAO. SG will now take on a new meaning. "Stoned Gravity"


----------



## seth8530

Haha yea, I bet you that it would be possible to actually ferment insects I just dont think you would want to ya kno.


----------



## arcticsid

Actually I do. Misquitoes in particular! Funny though I just measured my ginger pee and there are two mosquitoes floating in there. Gonna post a picture in a bit.

Show me how to ferment spruce needles and/or snow and you have done something fantastic.


----------



## seth8530

really now? thats interisting. Why dont ya get on our privt chat channel so we dont junk up this perfectly fine thread with our banter lol


----------



## e-wine

And there are recipes for cannibis wine so "stoned gravity" may only be new to you, well . . . and me.

e-wine


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

seth8530 said:


> Haha yea, I bet you that it would be possible to actually ferment insects I just dont think you would want to ya kno.



i just saw a post about fermented worms or something the other day.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

arcticsid said:


> Show me how to ferment spruce needles and/or snow and you have done something fantastic.



Don't go down where the Eskimos go and please don't DRINK the yellow snow.


----------



## arcticsid

UBG, dont get him going, he will be fermenting worms next!!!!


----------



## arcticsid

Now you tell me!!


----------



## winemaker_3352

Fermented worms? Dear god that is nasty - IMO .


----------



## arcticsid

JON, he already has fermented milk going, probably collecting stones as we speak. Dont put it past him!!! LMAO

Sorry Seth, just calling an Ace a Worm!!


----------



## winemaker_3352

LMAO - to each his own - that is my philosophy


----------



## winemaker_3352

arcticsid said:


> JON, he already has fermented milk going, probably collecting stones as we speak. Dont put it past him!!! LMAO
> 
> Sorry Seth, just calling an Ace a Worm!!



BTW - what does fermented milk taste or smell like?


----------



## arcticsid

Seth will be happy to explain. LOL


----------



## winemaker_3352

arcticsid said:


> Seth will be happy to explain. LOL



LOL - do i want to know??


----------



## arcticsid

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7095&highlight=milkwine

To each his own.

I refuse to judge anyone on anything until I walk around with a halo ove my head.

LOL


----------



## e-wine

Okay, they do have worm wine and spruce & elderflower wine as well as spruce beer. I have one question on the worm wine. The recipes says:

1. Put worms in primary bucket.
2. Pour the boiling water over them.
3. Add sugar, mix, and let cool.

Now, I am assuming the boiling water kills them but do you smash them up after they are dead like you do with fruit or do you let them float around like bloated little cigeratte butts? Would you put them in a nylon bag?

Also, how many worms would you use for the f-pac? The recipe calls for 1.5 pounds of army worms.

Finally, the recipe has this note:

"(Note: Only use the acid blend if using worms from Poplar trees. In Ray's experience he has found that Army Worms that ate exclusively Birch tree leaves yielded a more acerbic wine, while the Poplar leaf-eaters tended to make it smoother and slightly sweeter)."

What about the army worms that eat your hay field? I assume you have to test.

And some commented on the beetroot wine.

e-wine


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

dude, i tried searching for it, where did you find it?


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

NVM. Amry Worm Wine
if i had remembered that it was army worms or the thing about poplar trees i coulda googled it.


----------



## arcticsid

All joking aide. I really wood like to see if anyone has ever made a spruce wine.

I have looke pretty extensively and could not find any recipe at all.

Some have suggested the oils may cause a problem. I was thinking do it in the spring and use the light green new needles.

Any thoughts?


----------



## WhineMaker

I've mixed unsweetened Skeeter Pee with Crystal Light Iced Tea on a per glass basis.. When I tried a larger batch (2 qts SP,2 qts Crystal light) it started to get wierd after about 45 minutes or so.. It appeared as though the tea was clumping into some sort of strange globular substance(for lack of better words lol).. Still tasted good, but not much for appearence..

Since then I have only been mixing it 50/50 in single servings with lots of compliments.. I was trying to think of a name for it since a "Hard Arnold Palmer" just isn't right.. LOL


----------



## arcticsid

Just call it a "Happy Gilmore"


----------



## WhineMaker

arcticsid said:


> Just call it a "Happy Gilmore"




Nice.. I like it! They definately make you Happy after a few... LOL


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Someone has made spruce wine. The comment by BlaineandPat on May 8, 2006 (second one down) makes me think it is commercially produced.
Anyone here from New Foundland?


I am the Google Master.


----------



## arcticsid

Gonna check it out UBG
I am a search expert myself.
I just couldnt find a recipe. I will report back.


----------



## WhineMaker

I'd like someone else to try mixing these.. Get some Crystal Light iced tea (I used peach) and mix 50/50 with SP in a pint glass.. Mix it up good and let it sit for 1/2 hour or so.. Let me know if you have the same result with the suspended sediment forming (better wording this time) Problem is leaving the glass there for a half hour without drinking it! LOL


----------



## arcticsid

Darryl, maybe a "Caddy Shack Shiraz"


----------



## arcticsid

For a garnish, I seen somewhere you could get ice cube trays that look like golf balls.

Now were talking entertaining.

LOL


----------



## e-wine

Troy,

The one I saw had the elderflowers but you could leave them out and see what happens.

http://www.celtnet.org.uk/recipes/brewing/fetch-recipe.php?rid=brew-country-elderflower-spruce-wine

I'll trade you a bottle of worm wine.

e-wine


----------



## e-wine

WhineMaker,

Thanks for the input. I'll try adding rum or whisky to the Crystal Light and see if it's the alcohol.

e-wine


----------



## arcticsid

Well...bloddy hell!!! My fiance is British and I think she was one of the ones that said there was a concern about the oil.

I might be wrong but That is the very first time I was able to see anything about a wine. There are plenty of references for sing spruce to flavor beer.

It has been noted. thanks for the link.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Since you used peach tea, you could call it a Fuzzy Zoeller. (Cue Rim Shot).


----------



## seth8530

winemaker_3352 said:


> BTW - what does fermented milk taste or smell like?




Milk wine is extremly nuetral and when made right has a very high alcohol content. When it is young it taste very farmy/ yougurty but after awhile that goes away and reveals a proper nuetral alcohol. It picks up spices and other flavours extremly well too. 

( : i am a believer


----------



## arcticsid

Sorry buddy. I think I am going to stick with smoking donuts, I will use something else for wine. LMAO!


----------



## seth8530

<_< Im gona be laughing at yall when milk wine because the new "IN" thing in hollywood lol


----------



## arcticsid

I heard just about anything goes in Hollywood. Good thing for us it is like Vegas, it stays there!!!!


----------



## seth8530

<_< pshh, same thing for Antartica or whatever the name of that icebox you live in is called


----------



## arcticsid

I aint saying nuttin bout nuttin.

By the way. It is a Fridgedare and I dont live in it, I live OUT of it. LOL


----------



## seth8530

haha, i still think its funny that i thought the single digits back home in Tennessee was cold


----------



## e-wine

WhineMaker,

I mixed 1/3 whisky with 2/3 peach tea and allowed it to sit in the refrigerator for over 48 hour and I saw nothing out of the ordinary (although I will not try this combination again.) The whisky is 40 proof so that should put the alcohol content at about 7% which would be close to a 12 - 14% wine mixed 50/50 with c. light. This addresses the alcohol issue but none of the other issues occurring during your combination. I wanted to resolve this issue before proceeding with developing the "base".

e-wine


----------



## e-wine

I started the base for the Crystal Light wine. I started with an s.g. of 1.080 and I adjusted the acid a bit and plan to continue adjusting as I go. I used the starter from my mustang red wine and went straight to the secondary since the bubbles pop as soon as the reach the surface. I did provide for a little extra head space to account for the increased bubble volume and saved some of the sugar water to top the batch as fermentation decreases.

e-wine


----------



## e-wine

Just a quick note to anyone trying this. The extra head space is not necessary. Since the mixture has no body, the bubbles are not suspended in the fluid so there is only marginal volume change. This is with a bubble leaving the airlock every 4 seconds.

e-wine


----------



## CowboyPhil

I was just thinking of doing this. I think it would make a great (wine cooler) type wine. I think the Strawberry Lemonade would go over very well. I am thinking of adding the Crystal Light to Concord White Grape wine. It came out too grapey for my taste and was looking to do something with it. This would be perfect.


----------

